# Fewer Search Results When Logged In



## kinghuang (Apr 30, 2014)

I've noticed in my searches that I get dramatically fewer results when I search logged in versus not logged in. For example, searching Canada for All of 2014 gives 66 results when I'm not logged in versus only 35 results when logged in. Is there a reason for this?

*Not Logged In, 66 results*





*Logged In, 35 results*


----------



## csxjohn (May 1, 2014)

I just performed the same search, Canada, all and all, 2014.

It returned 64 matches not logged in and 64 matches logged in.  So in my case there was no difference.

I don't have the knowledge to provide screen shots so I can't show it.


----------



## kinghuang (May 1, 2014)

Weird, I guess it's just me. Just redid the search and got 36 results logged in, and 64 results not logged in.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 1, 2014)

Looking at your screen shoot you are missing Panorama Vacation Retreat at Horsethief Lodge.  I see 10 units in the month of May alone at that resort.


----------



## csxjohn (May 2, 2014)

I just re did the search logged in and got 69 results.

I think it's time to make a phone call to see what's happening when you log on.


----------



## kinghuang (May 16, 2014)

DAE Thailand was able to track down why there's a difference. The reason is interesting and new information to me.

It basically boils down to inventory control between different regions. Apparently, nights deposited show up to Gold Advantage members in that property's region first. 14 days later, the Gold Advantage signage disappears. Another 7 days later, it appears to members in other regions.

When I log in, it's not showing me deposits less than 21 days old outside of my home region. Apparently, this filtering isn't done when searching as an anonymous user.


----------



## csxjohn (May 16, 2014)

kinghuang said:


> ...It basically boils down to inventory control between different regions. Apparently, nights deposited show up to Gold Advantage members in that property's region first. 14 days later, the Gold Advantage signage disappears. Another 7 days later, it appears to members in other regions.
> ....



I would think the 7 day delay would cost them some exchanges where people don't see them and make other plans.  

On the other hand they may be trying to give members in the region of origin a little perk by waiting a week to offer it to everyone.


----------



## kinghuang (May 16, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> On the other hand they may be trying to give members in the region of origin a little perk by waiting a week to offer it to everyone.



Yes, that's exactly what I got in the email: “the system intends to give the first priority to the local members of that particular areas”.


----------

